

Fed judge rules that a downloader's IP address is not proof of identity - bcl
http://boingboing.net/2014/01/22/fed-judge-rules-that-a-downloa.html

======
davidgerard
This just reblogs the original article from TorrentFreak:

[http://torrentfreak.com/judge-ip-address-does-not-prove-
copy...](http://torrentfreak.com/judge-ip-address-does-not-prove-copyright-
infringement-140121/)

